# thursday morning, 3 mile bridge



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

got into the spanish


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Way to go


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

mind sharing what you caught them on? We got into them in the surf the other day with bull minnows. Bumping bottom with a large egg sinker with about a 13" mono leader and float above the hook.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice Spanish


----------

